# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Dopppia Conservazione Sostitutiva fatture ?

## Forumina

Buongiorno a tutti,
Ho deciso di ricevere le fatture elettroniche su Hub ( Web Service ) di una software house ed ha optato, tramite la stessa software house,  anche per la conservazione sostituiva delle stesse. 
Non ricordo dove, ho letto che nonostanto si abbia aderito ad un sistema di conservazione fatture autonomamente è *consigliabile* attivare il servizio di conservazione sostitutiva fornito  gratuitamente dallAgenzia delle Entrate, attraverso ladesione fornita  dalle stessa sul Portale Fatture e Corispettivi  
Mi chiedevo 
1 ) perchè è *"consigliabile" ?*   
2) se conserverò le fatture c/o un gestore accreditato* posso* conservarle parallelamente anche c/o l'Agenzia delle Entrate ? 
Grazie a tutti dell'attenzione

----------


## DrowningPool

La conservazione offerta dall'AdE presenta parecchie criticità. 
Senza addentrarci in speculazioni giuridiche, è quantomeno "anomalo" che l'ente che muove le accuse sia anche detentore di documenti fondamentali ai fini del diritto alla difesa. E non mi riferisco al fatto di "nascondere qualcosa" (perché tutto ciò che transita dallo SDI sarà sottoposto a sorveglianza, profilazione ed incrocio massivo) bensì al fatto che ci potrebbe esser "resistenza" nel consegnare i documenti al contribuente in caso di contenzioso. 
In tale ottica, è un caso che la consultazione dei documenti da parte del contribuente sia limitata ad un solo anno solare ? 
E poi c'è il nodo, spinoso, della privacy. Sinora le banche dati massive sono state limitate a numeri, flussi di denaro e basta. Dal 1 Gennaio 2019 il grande occhio si estenderà anche all'oggetto delle fatture. E tutto questo transiterà col protocollo più bucato e bucabile del pianeta terra. E ricordo che l'AdE ti fa firmare una liberatoria quando accedi al servizio. Il responsabile di eventuali problemi sei TU. 
Insomma io non capisco il perché di certi consigli ma il mio è quello di stare alla larga da quel sito...

----------


## Forumina

Grazie davvero . Spiegazione esaustiva ed interessante che aiuterà tutti ad orientarsi.

----------


## zallaaa12

Credo che il consiglio venga dal fatto che hai a disposizione un ulteriore backup (gratuito pure); chi ti fa la conservazione non è al sicuro da eventuali problemi che possono sorgere in 10 anni (es. terremoto che distrugge la farm).

----------


## DrowningPool

> Credo che il consiglio venga dal fatto che hai a disposizione un ulteriore backup (gratuito pure); chi ti fa la conservazione non è al sicuro da eventuali problemi che possono sorgere in 10 anni (es. terremoto che distrugge la farm).

  Non penso che se arrivi un terremoto Google o la MasterCard perdano i loro dati  :Smile:  
Per chi si interfaccia con le aziende il problema non si pone perché non solo tu hai l'obbligo di conservare "a norma" la fattura emessa ma anche loro hanno l'obbligo di conservare "a norma" la fattura ricevuta. C'è già una doppia conservazione "a norma". 
Per chi si interfaccia con privati, ed è particolarmente paranoico, consiglierei soltanto un servizio di archiviazione presso un provider terzo (non legato alla fatturazione elettronica per non creare confusione). 
Secondo me prendere l'XML che arriva all'SDI del proprio software, scaricarlo e ricaricarlo sul sito dell'AdE è sbagliato e genera confusione.

----------


## paolab

Si tratta di un servizio completamente gratuito. L'agenzia delle entrate, attraverso lo SDI, avrà già a disposizione tutte le fatture. Optare con una crocetta per questo servizio - gratuito - non è una operazione così malvagia. Magari non la si utilizzerà mai ma non costa nulla e non occorre fare nulla (dopo l'opzione iniziale)... perchè no...?!? :-) E' pur sempre una riserva

----------


## DrowningPool

> E' pur sempre una riserva

  Ammesso che non si ingeneri confusione… ammesso che qualcuno un giorno non dica che si è violata la privacy…  
Considerando il fatto che la consultazione al privato cittadino viene "chiusa" dopo un anno tutta questa opportunità io non la vedo… 
Che poi vorrei vedere se 
1) di fronte ad un evento catastrofico fuori dall'umana previsione (perché di questo parliamo)
2) di fronte a delle copie .pdf archiviate sul mio pc di cui c'è traccia sia sullo SDI che nell'archivio a norma del cliente 
un giudice possa non tenere conto della documentazione "non a norma"... comunque c'è l'evidenza… anche i .pdf conservati in modo amatoriale sono prove perché a monte c'è tutto un sistema che certifica che quel .pdf è davvero quello e non me lo sono inventato io (cosa che potrei fare col pezzo di carta)… 
Se poi uno non sta tranquillo, allora acquisti una archiviazione terza di un altro provider e metta lì la copia delle fatture elettroniche… 
Visto che ci siamo approfitto per una domanda… in Corrispettivi e Fatture la conservazione è automatica o bisogna "dare al sistema" ogni singola fattura ?

----------


## zallaaa12

Non perdono i dati perchè hanno backup su backup in quanto per loro non è un discorso di "se" ci sarà un evento catastrofico, ma di "quando".
Non è un discorso di "ho già un backup", è un discorso di quali sono i pro e i contro di un ulteriore backup gratuito.
Io personalmente non vedo molti contro che non ci siano anche con provider privati terzi (es. "privacy").

----------


## Domenico182

> Si tratta di un servizio completamente gratuito. L'agenzia delle entrate, attraverso lo SDI, avrà già a disposizione tutte le fatture. Optare con una crocetta per questo servizio - gratuito - non è una operazione così malvagia. Magari non la si utilizzerà mai ma non costa nulla e non occorre fare nulla (dopo l'opzione iniziale)... perchè no...?!? :-) E' pur sempre una riserva

  Anch'io la penso così. Ho scelto di affidare la conservazione al mio gestionale per la conservazione delle fatture dei clienti che hanno scelto il mio gestionale anche per l'emissione delle fatture. Nonostante ciò, attiveró anche il sevizio di conservazione su Fatture e Corrispettivi. È gratuito, magari non funzionerà e non lo si utilizzerà mai, ma certamente in caso di controlli l'amministrazione non potrà obiettare "la conservazione decennale a norma di legge" messa a disposizione da loro stessi. 
E soprattutto, cosa ancor più importante, siete così sicuri che i clienti che adottano un proprio gestionale abbiano attivato anche la conservazione? Direte cavoli loro, ma i cavoli loro, alla fine diventano cavolo nostri. 
Io, per star tranquillo, attivo anche la conservazione su Fatture e Corrispettivi a tutti. 
Inviato dal mio LG-V500 utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## DrowningPool

Alla luce dei recenti risvolti privacy 
Mi sembra di capire che, se si aderisce alla conservazione sostitutiva gratuita dell'AdE, in pratica la si autorizza a conservare per tempi molto lunghi tutte le fatture comprensive di contenuto mi sembra di capire, inoltre, che, in assenza di tale autorizzazione, loro sono costretti a cancellare la fattura eccetto che per i numeri fiscalmente rilevanti 
Pensateci bene prima di dire "è gratuita non ci perdo nulla"

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Alla luce dei recenti risvolti privacy… 
> Mi sembra di capire che, se si aderisce alla conservazione sostitutiva gratuita dell'AdE, in pratica la si autorizza a conservare per tempi molto lunghi tutte le fatture comprensive di contenuto… mi sembra di capire, inoltre, che, in assenza di tale autorizzazione, loro sono costretti a cancellare la fattura eccetto che per i numeri fiscalmente rilevanti… 
> Pensateci bene prima di dire "è gratuita non ci perdo nulla…"

  La conservazione elettronica delle fatture presso l’Agenzia delle Entrate è un servizio gratuito e a norma secondo l’accordo siglato con il Garante della Privacy a fine dicembre che il singolo contribuente può fare. Non credo i sitemi privati di conservazione elettronica siano più sicuri di quello dell’Agenzia. La paura di una società orwelliana in cui il Fisco detiene i nostri dati è fondata su un paradigma sbagliato in cui il detentore del potere di controllo tributario detiene anche le prove sulle quali fondare il controllo stesso. Le norme procedurali che consentono di utilizzare le banche dati che si andranno a formare restano in vigore e l’acquisizione dei documenti resta vincolata al rispetto della procedura che stabilisce l’estensione del controllo pena l’invaliditá del controllo stesso. L’Ente pubblico conserverà i dati a norma questo è certo. Dipendere per la conservazione da un soggetto privato non mi entusiasma e non dá alcuna garanzia aggiuntiva contro i rischi di profilazione generalizzata del sistema produttivo italiano. Il privato conservatore ha molte motivazioni in più per profilarci rispetto al conservatore pubblico per motivi di profitto.

----------


## DrowningPool

> Dipendere per la conservazione da un soggetto privato non mi entusiasma e non dá alcuna garanzia aggiuntiva contro i rischi di profilazione generalizzata del sistema produttivo italiano. Il privato conservatore ha molte motivazioni in più per profilarci rispetto al conservatore pubblico per motivi di profitto.

  Il privato ha motivazioni per profilare a fini commerciali.
L'AdE ha motivazioni per profilare a fini "persecutori". 
Ognuno scelga di che morte morire  :Big Grin:

----------


## zallaaa12

Un attimino di paranoia?

----------


## DrowningPool

> Un attimino di paranoia?

  Può darsi… oppure no… 
Commercialmente parlando i big data derivanti da una mole enorme di fatture elettroniche valgono quanto l'oro. 
Fiscalmente parlando l'AdE ci ha abituati ad accertamenti borderline sulla base di mere supposizioni… il Fisco ha già poteri immensi, molto più grandi di quelli della magistratura in un processo penale… non vedo perché concedergli NOI il permesso di estenderli ancora di più…

----------


## zallaaa12

Si ma "commercialmente parlando" non si applica in questo caso.
"Fiscalmente parlando" non cambia nulla rispetto a prima nelle modalità con cui possono usare i dati a fini di accertamento. Non é che "conservazione" equivale a "fanne ciò che vuoi hai il mio permesso".

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Può darsi… oppure no… 
> Commercialmente parlando i big data derivanti da una mole enorme di fatture elettroniche valgono quanto l'oro. 
> Fiscalmente parlando l'AdE ci ha abituati ad accertamenti borderline sulla base di mere supposizioni… il Fisco ha già poteri immensi, molto più grandi di quelli della magistratura in un processo penale… non vedo perché concedergli NOI il permesso di estenderli ancora di più…

  Quello che non era in possesso fisico dell’Agenzia delle Entrate poteva essere richiesto, sulla base di apposite procedure che se violate portavano alla decadenza dell’accertamento operato. Oggi, non è cambiato nulla con il possesso digitale dei documenti, con il vantaggio per i contribuenti onesti di avere una contabilità certificata dai flussi registrati e dove le supposizioni trovano meno spazio argomentativo. Del sistema implementato devono temere i “furbetti” che come abbiamo visto nel recente passato hanno continuato a fatturare con una partita I.V.A. cessata per anni senza dichiarare alcun reddito. Seppur oggi queste fatture non sarebbero reiettate dal SdI consentirebbero agli organi di controllo di verificare chi opera correttamente e chi no. In questo Paese abbiamo bisogno di una maggiore correttezza nei rapporti commerciali.

----------


## DrowningPool

> Del sistema implementato devono temere i “furbetti”

  Io ho smesso da un po' di credere alle favole…

----------

